# Casey's Beer at Station Bar Katoomba



## gap (26/7/15)

Pat Casey , Absolute HomeBrew St Marys, has his first commercial beer available at the Station Bar Katoomba.


----------



## Dave70 (27/7/15)

Good for him. Been a long frustrating road getting there from what I could gather.
Anybody with stars in their eyes about about brewing their own beer for a living should sit down and have a talk with Pat.


----------



## Leviathan (27/7/15)

Great bloke Pat, stoked to see he finally got the brewery going.


----------



## Seaquebrew (27/7/15)

Not aware of the journey to get this far

Any success is well deserved 

I'm a satisfied customer 

Cheers to you Pat


----------



## Dave70 (28/7/15)

I hope he keeps the shop open at St Marys. Walking in with a grain bill and walking out with bags of milled grain is a service I'm willing to keep paying for. Even though its free.


----------



## gap (28/7/15)

> I hope he keeps the shop open at St Marys. Walking in with a grain bill and walking out with bags of milled grain is a service I'm willing to keep paying for. Even though its free.


The only problem ,if it is a problem, is theat when I visit Pat at St Marys ,it is usually an hour later before I leave.
There is usually something intersting to talk about, sometimes beer related, sometimes not.

I really admire his perserverance and patience to see this project trhough.


----------



## Dave70 (28/7/15)

Yep. Get Pat started on the inequity of alcohol taxation and stand back..

Fair to say he's endured much to get this off the ground. The bureaucracy, not to mention the building related issues on the premises would drive anyone to drink.


----------



## nifty (28/7/15)

He was giving away a free sample of his beer when I was in there last weekend.


----------



## lael (28/7/15)

At absolute homebrew? I'd be curious to taste it


----------



## Dave70 (29/7/15)

nifty said:


> He was giving away a free sample of his beer when I was in there last weekend.


Pretty much par for the course over there. 
Got caught out one Saturday morning whilst sipping a very nice beer and trying to sound impressive with my vast style knowledge as Pat milled my order. 
Long story short, my assessment of a high mashed, low carbed and restrained hopped pale ale was cut short by Pat pointing to a fresh wort kit ESB..


----------



## nifty (29/7/15)

lael said:


> At absolute homebrew? I'd be curious to taste it


I don't know if it is the same as the beer served at the Station Bar, this was labelled "Lounge", trail brew 1. I thought it was alright.


----------



## gap (30/7/15)

Went to the Station Bar yesterday.
tried
Casey Beer Lounge
Badlands Dark Ale on Handpump
Young Henry Real Ale
Rocks Brewing Milk Stout

Pat's beer was as good as if not better than all of them.
A very balanced easy drinking beer with character.


----------



## nifty (30/7/15)

gap said:


> Went to the Station Bar yesterday.
> tried
> Casey Beer Lounge
> Badlands Dark Ale on Handpump
> ...


Yep, gotta agree with that, though your description was a lot better than mine.


----------

